# Wife's b'day present



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is a display cabinet I made for my wife for her birthday:










It has adjustable shelves and LED lighting down both front sides and across the top.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice job with that piece....the arches on the bottom are a nice touch. She should be happy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Excellent job. It appears that it will show off her "collectibles" quite nicely due to the lighting.

Robert


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice looking and well done. Lighting must look great at night. Red Oak is one of my favorites.












 







.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

Chippin-in said:


> Excellent job. It appears that it will show off her "collectibles" quite nicely due to the lighting.
> 
> Robert


 
Not her collectibles, her art that she makes....


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

verdesardog said:


> Not her collectibles, her art that she makes....


WOW. OK. I see talent runs deep in your household. Awesome

Robert


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is sharp!


----------



## Mills4thrills (May 5, 2011)

nice job, looks great


----------



## Brace (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks wonderful. What tools are used? And schematic for LED lighting is interesting too...


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

Brace said:


> Looks wonderful. What tools are used? And schematic for LED lighting is interesting too...


 
Tools? The normal woodworking tools, table saw, jointer, planer, biscuit cutter, router, chop saw, pneumatic nailer, etc.

No schematic for the led strip lights, just solder a connector on the strip and plug into the transformer. It is flex circuit board with surface mount leds and comes in long strips with self stick backing tape. Do an internet search for LED strip lights...


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow. Beautiful work. Nice hardware choice.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice job.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice work. That's either a big 'un or that is a tiny door next to it!


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

dbhost said:


> Nice work. That's either a big 'un or that is a tiny door next to it!


7 1/2' tall x 4' wide x 2' deep


----------



## MikeS (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice display case. Bet that scored some points with her for you!!


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice. I really like the ellipse.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

You know wha they say, happy wife, happy life. You should have a happy life for a looong time. Beatiful job.:thumbsup:


----------



## waterman1971 (May 15, 2011)

That looks fantastic! Did you design it yourself?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice. i bet the little lady was happy with that for sure. Great job.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

waterman1971 said:


> That looks fantastic! Did you design it yourself?


 
Everything I make is of my own design, I can't follow directions well. LOL

I usually use deltacad to design/lay out my projects but this one I just designed as I went....I was going to put crown molding around the top but the wife said it looks good as is.


----------



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

Dude you used my idea:laughing:. I love the design and the lines are great

Cliff

:thumbsup:


----------

